
We don’t want to be at the mercy of Facebook: social app developer on patents - 101islands
https://sociable.co/business/we-dont-want-mercy-facebook-social-app-developer-filing-patents/
======
adelHBN
I agree with this article and appreciate that you are sharing it. But I am not
sure why you're sharing it? Isn't it obvious that companies/startups must file
for patent protection? Why is this news or new?

